# Dotcomtod.tot .....



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51976


> Dotcomtod.tot
> 
> Die Website Dotcomtod (DCT), eine Art Gemeinschaftsblog, der über Pleiten, Pech und Pannen
> der New Economy berichtete, ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Wer derzeit die Seite Dotcomtod aufruft,
> ...



http://www.lanulog.de/

http://rebellmarkt.blogger.de/


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

Dotcomtod, spät von mir entdeckt, war ein unglaubliches Archiv für die "zu-spät-Interesse-habenden". Ein Jammer, dass es weg ist...  

Es ist leider für einen "nicht-Insider" nicht nachvollziehbar, was da eigentlich passiert ist. Ich hoffe, dass - wie es auf den Scherben des gebrochenen Kruges zu lesen ist - tatsächlich alle Informationen erhalten sind...
Ich habe dotcomtod erst vor wenigen Wochen entdeckt und dort Geschichten gelesen über Firmen, die auch interessante Querverbindungen zu Firmen haben, deren Aktivitäten bedeutende Inhalte dieses Forums beeinflusst haben (und beeinflussen!). Unvergesslich die Satire über den "Nemax", informativ die boos aus 2001 über Neuausrichtungen einiger Firmen aus dem KH-Imperium, über crosskirk, über Infogenie,... 

Es passierten und passieren seltsame Dinge in der Welt der Aktien, die nicht alle etwas mit den Themen dieses Forums zu tun haben, aber _ mit Sicherheit nicht alle nicht _...
Grüsse
Thomas Toifl


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

..es scheint wieder aufzuerstehen

www.dotcomtod.de


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ..es scheint wieder aufzuerstehen



scheint aber noch ein ganz schwaches Pflänzchen zu sein : aus dem Source 


> das wars nicht. dotcomtod is reloading for dotcom reloaded


cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Das hab ich auch gelesen. Aber es tut sich immerhin etwas.
Habe deren unnachahmlichen Sarkasmus schon vermistt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

*es tut sich tatsächlich etwas*

http://www.lanulog.de/?postid=45

gruss lanu


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Oktober 2004)

Danke fuer Info und Deinen Einsatz zum Betreiben dieser Webseite,   meinen :respekt: dafuer
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

gern geschehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,324734,00.html


> DOTCOMTOD
> 
> Rückkehr der indiskreten Lästermäuler
> Keine Frage, so manchen Firmen-Chef freute das Ableben von Dotcomtod, "Europas
> ...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2004)

Dotcomtod ist wieder da! :lol: 
http://www.dotcomtod.com/


----------



## technofreak (10 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dotcomtod ist wieder da! :lol:
> http://www.dotcomtod.com/


 :thumb:


----------



## stieglitz (10 November 2004)

Leider noch keine neuen Nachrichten. Die letzte vom 6.10.04.
Aber schaun mer mal.
Gruß


----------



## stieglitz (10 November 2004)

Heise hats auch schon entdeckt.
Man beachte die Kommentare.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53090


----------



## A John (10 November 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Heise hats auch schon entdeckt.
> Man beachte die Kommentare.
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53090


Das eigentlich interessante an der Meldung ist der Name des angeblichen Betreibers:
IT-Specialist und Internet-Pioneer aus München, selbsternannter Kanzleiinhaber und nicht- DE- Lawyer mit Sitz in Atlanta.
Das der noch mal aus der Versenkung auftaucht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Aber dieses "Ding" passt zu ihm. So kennt man ihn, es wird wieder spannend.  unk: 

Gruss A. John

Nachtrag: Laut Denic ist "er" es tatsächlich  
Und ins sonnige Kalifornien ist er auch umgezogen. :respekt:


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Specialist und Internet-Pioneer aus München, selbsternannter Kanzleiinhaber und nicht- DE- Lawyer mit Sitz in Atlanta.
> Das der noch mal aus der Versenkung auftaucht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Aber dieses "Ding" passt zu ihm. So kennt man ihn, es wird wieder spannend.


Das klingt nach "Interob" Liebwein.
Ach, tatsächlich.
*ARGL*
Wenn das mal nicht in die Hose geht...


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

wenn sich alle auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, geht auch nix in die hose.


----------



## stieglitz (12 November 2004)

@lanu
....und wenn nichts passiert, geht auch nichts in die Hose.
Wann kommen denn neue Inhalte?
(nicht böse gemeint, ich kann mir vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt, diesen Auftritt wieder zu aktivieren.)

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

das kann nicht mehr lange dauern. möglich wäre es jetzt schon, doch ich habe mich erstmal für das archiv entschieden, weil mir das gezänk der ehemals beteiligten auf den geist ging. ich war mir nicht sicher, ob überhaupt noch jemand lust auf diese seite hat.

es ist praktisch ein neuanfang, da alle userdaten beim alten betreiber blieben. doch wenn ich mir das medienecho anseh, lohnt sich der aufwand, es wieder ans laufen zu bringen.


----------



## A John (19 November 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt nach "Interob" Liebwein.
> Ach, tatsächlich.
> *ARGL*
> Wenn das mal nicht in die Hose geht...


In der Tat, der Unaussprechliche. 
Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, hier eine seiner *Glanzleistungen* (Er ist damit tatsächlich durchgekommen).
Und hier noch die Antwort eines offensichtlich etwas gereizten RA auf eines seiner vielen *Marterpostings*.  :bash: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## stieglitz (17 Dezember 2004)

da tut sich seit dem 24.11.04 auch nichts mehr.
Doch DOTCOMTOD tot?


----------



## stieglitz (14 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> da tut sich seit dem 24.11.04 auch nichts mehr.
> Doch DOTCOMTOD tot?


Unverändert!
Aber Lanu hat einen Blog, bereits seit April/Mai 2005.
Kann ich nur empfehlen:
http://lanu.blogger.de/
Leider erst heute entdeckt.


----------

